# Farewell Velocipedist Co.,  Monrovia Swap And Everything Must-or-should Go Sale Extravaganza & Ride



## Velocipedist Co. (Feb 25, 2016)

The Velocipedist Bicycle Company is closing their doors and whatever is left in the building will be sold Saturday morning, March 5th 8am  ...for cheap.  There will be a free swap area as well so bring stuff to sell!  

After nearly three years of fixing flat tires and making friends, it is time for a new life chapter.  Looking forward to continuing business and hobby from the comforts of home. Thank you Foothill Flyers and friends for helping bring this tiny bike shop to life.  

If you haven't heard of us, check out our vimeo ad here...






The Deets:

- 8am at 107 N Myrtle Ave. Monrovia, CA 91016

- plenty of cheap cruiser parts, schwalbe tires, vintage parts and framesets, Chrome Aparrel and shoes, bags, lights, innertubes, maybe some left over new bikes from Linus, etc.

- please send me a private conversation if you'd like to bring stuff to sell.  

- dont want to make any promises but I might buy donuts

-ride out for lunch at noon.



Thanks again! 

~Steve


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Feb 25, 2016)

image.jpg



__ Velocipedist Co.
__ Feb 14, 2015


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## Robertriley (Feb 25, 2016)

Sorry to hear that Steve.  Mike has told me about the shop on many occasions. I have always wanted to do his ride and stop in your place but life tends to get in the way.  I will still have to catch one of his ride and you will have to join us.  I'd love to see the gems you have hidden away.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## rollfaster (Feb 26, 2016)

Very sorry to hear, and very sad.


----------



## catfish (Feb 26, 2016)

Sorry to hear you are closing. Wish I could make it to the sale.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 26, 2016)

It's always sad to see another brick and mortar business go.
Especially a nostalgic bike shop like yours, Steve.
I'm sure I would have hung out there regularly if I didn't live on the other side of the basin.
I'm sure it was fun and many good memories were created there.


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 26, 2016)

Bummed to read the news, Steve made all visitiors to the little shop feel like regulars, even me...thanks for the hospitality Steve and I wish you all the best in the future...Dave


----------



## tikicruiser (Feb 26, 2016)

It was great hanging out at your shop and just chating about life, family, bike's and everything in between. Just remember it's not the end of the adventure, but a beginning to a new one. Until the next ride good luck in your next endeavor. Bill...


----------



## mrg (Feb 26, 2016)

Sad to here Steve, one of the fun parts of the Monrovia rides was hanging at your shop, hope to make it to the extravaganza and Good Luck with your new home shop!


----------



## hellshotrods (Feb 27, 2016)

Sad news....  I'll be at the swap.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 27, 2016)

hellshotrods said:


> Sad news....  I'll be at the swap.



I bet you will you ghoul


----------



## hellshotrods (Feb 28, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> I bet you will you ghoul



I can feel the love already.......


----------



## hellshotrods (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 28, 2016)

hellshotrods said:


> View attachment 290200View attachment 290201View attachment 290202



Now you're stealing my pics?!?! Jeeze!


----------



## hellshotrods (Feb 28, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Now you're stealing my pics?!?! Jeeze!



Nobody showed the days when the bike was up there
Got the pics on google

Pics credit :  fordmike65


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 29, 2016)

Super cool bike shop. I hate to see it go. I have been there a few times and it is where I bought my first Schwalbe fat Frank's



Steve, good luck on your future ventures.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Mar 2, 2016)

I'll be there with some items to sell, sprockets, cranks, chain guards, rim hoops etc. Starbucks is on me!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 5, 2016)

Get up!!! It's Swap Time!!! Dug out a bunch of stuff to sell including a couple bikes. Come on out! See you there!


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 5, 2016)

@hellshotrods talked me into throwing some stuff in his truck so it looks like I'll have some stuff to bring home later


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 5, 2016)

Long line at the fuel stop


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## hellshotrods (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## hellshotrods (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## hellshotrods (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## GTs58 (Mar 5, 2016)

Curb hopping with a loaded truck?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 10, 2016)

hellshotrods said:


> View attachment 292208


----------



## hellshotrods (Mar 10, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


>


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 11, 2016)

hellshotrods said:


> View attachment 294209



It's all bearings nowadays 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

